

Basics of probability and statistics - helwr
http://videolectures.net/bootcamp07_keller_bss/

======
lkozma
It's a nice presentation, although IMO there are better introductory talks,
even on the same site.

What's funny about this one though is that over half of the comments say
"she's cute" or something similar, it's a bit creepy.

~~~
MarkBook
You never hear women described as creepy for saying "he's cute" or something
similar.

~~~
edanm
On the other hand, you usually don't see a majority of comments on male
presenters saying "he's cute".

~~~
shadowfox
Not that I disagree with you. But HN is not sufficiently female dominated for
such a thing to conceivably happen :)

------
RiderOfGiraffes
As per the guidelines, it's polite to put "[video]" in the title if it's a
self-starting video. I had 25 tabs open when suddenly the machine started
talking to me and I had to work out which tab it was to stop it.

~~~
adimit
While I do agree that a [video] tag would've been nice, I'll also recommend
you get FlashBlock for whatever browser you're using.

(Sorry for blatant OT)

------
xtho
Video doesn't load. I wish those people where using some other well tested
video platform.

